
8chan's new provider BitMitigate goes offline - cyborch
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/8chan-briefly-got-back-online-with-same-cdn-used-by-neo-nazi-daily-stormer/
======
setr
Jeez, this is getting dumb fast.

So now CDNs and Cloud providers are operating politically, determing who can
and cannot use their services depending on their beliefs; whats next, the
ISPs?

Within like 5 years, we went from facebook being a problem because it has
power to direct politics through its incredible reach and filtering
algorithms.. to suddenly _every tech company_ , through the whole stack, wants
a say on the matter?

At least facebook had the “algorithms” defense, that they didn’t intentionally
apply their political views into their ecosystems; this is far more direct —
CEOs realizing they have a power over an infrastructure to weaponize their
beliefs (generally agreeable, or not)

How did we jump from net nuetrality politics to.. this? Just the difference
between monetary reasons versus political?

~~~
knolax
Have you considered that they're not being rejected on the basis of their
beliefs, but because they're coordinating/encouraging acts of domestic
terrorism on these platforms? "I hate X" is free speech, "Let's kill X at Y"
is a crime.

~~~
oblongx
IIRC crimes are prosecutable.

~~~
knolax
And giving a platform to them creates a legal liability.

------
cwkoss
Manifesto-validation is a difficult task.

Somebody could automate the generation of manifestos, and leak hundreds
claiming responsibility after every shooting, arguing for a variety of
different positions. Then the public would have less certainly about what
shooter's political intent actually was - which could lead to less
politically-motivated mass shootings?

I wonder if someone has ever successfully tricked the public into believing a
manufactured manifesto was written by a perpetrator, when it was actually
written by someone unrelated to the incident.

~~~
bmiller2
In Neal Stephenson’s new novel Fall or Dodge in Hell (spoiler alert), social
media becomes all powerful. A tool is created to bombard so much artificially
created negative content about a person being cyber bullied, that the effect
is to drown out all real condemnation, thus removing the social media
collective’s power over that person.

Sounds like an effective mechanism to potentially remove mass murderer’s
ability to effectively communicate their reasons or beliefs. Since effective
gun control in the US is impossible, it’s going to be out of the box ideas
like this that might end up actually helping (besides god forbid some real
focus on mental health in this country).

------
jakeogh
What's the best way to get the ASN database?

~~~
zb3
You mean a list of ASNs with their IPs? MaxMind provides one for free:
[https://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/geoip2/geolite2-asn-csv-
databa...](https://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/geoip2/geolite2-asn-csv-database/)

------
Fjolsvith
8chan was shut down in an attempt to disrupt the QAnon movement's
communications.

------
olliej
If you want to support nazis paedophiles and mass murder you don’t get to
demand other companies also support that.

Buy your own hardware rather than demand other people look after you

~~~
nameismypw
I agree with you! Protesters in North Koreans and Hong Kongers, too. Nobody
needs to help them break the law, they should just build their own
infrastructure.

~~~
kjsbfkjbf
They do not _demand_ others help them. They ask.

There is a difference.

